# General > Sport >  Swimming All-stars To Make A Splash

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Swimming All-stars To Make A Splash*

Olympian Joanne Jackson and a top team of coaches and sports specialists will be arriving in Inverness on Thursday 11 November to run a series of All Stars training sessions for Highland swimmers.   Based in the Highlands for four days, Joanne, will be visiting Invergordon Leisure Centre on Sunday 14 November to launch the Scottish Swimming Learn to Swim initiative in the Highlands with the help of 5-8 year olds children currently learning to swim in council run pools.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

